# Algae.... All types



## MRBLUBS (Sep 10, 2011)

So I've had this 20 gal up and running for about 2 months now and I'm still fixing things here and there and adding stuff. 
About two weeks ago I bought a dual T5 HO (48 watts) for my fishtank. the are daylight 6500 k. 
Before all this a had a massive breakout of diatoms (still do but my otos don't seem to mind!) 
So I still have some of the diatoms around the plants and in the corners but my otos are doing fantastic at eating every last bit. 
Just a couple days ago I noticed strands of hair algae flowing off the tips of some of my plants. And Green spot algae on the glass and Anubius. 
I have Red sea c02 running, dose with Api co2 booster daily, add searched comp every other day' and my Light stays on from 11-6.
The plants I currently own are: 2 Amazon sword, money wort, red ludwigia, 6 java fern, 4 Anubius, 1 crypt, and water Wisteria. 
And the fauna of the tank are 2 Zebra Danio (which I am getting rid of as they are attacking everything and 2 otos. 

What is the cause of my algae outbreak? And how can I stop it? 
Thanks


----------



## Mac120 (Sep 21, 2012)

The cause is that you introduced any algae spores or fragments. 
This mostly happens if you buy "unclean" plants that were not InVitro grown.

Since you still keep still few plants and most off them are slow growers, it will be difficult to get ridd off any algae because slow growers can in most cases not outperform algae.
Perhaps you may consider to buy more fast growing plants and work on yours fert dosing regime.
Plants need Co2, traces and NPK as well.

GSA can mostly reduced if you increase phosphate levels.
Hair algaes must be manualy removed and/or spotthreated with H202, but do not dose too much H202 if you keep sensitive fish like Otos.
Algae eaters like Amano shrimps may also help to reduce Hair algae.


----------

